# What makes a woman sexy?



## working_together

I think this has been asked here before, but I'll ask again, as I feel it pertains to my current life situation.

I had the opprotunity to take my friendship with a male friend to the next level last night. I had to work until 11:30 pm, so I asked if he wanted to meet up after for a drink....we were supposed to meet earlier, but I was on call. So, I'm done work, I text him that I'll meet him in about 15 min. No answer. So I went home thinking ..."wow, what the hell was that about". So I get a text at 9:00am this morning "sorry, fell asleep watching tv". Are you serious????

I guess I'm just not sexy enough for him. Sleeping is more important???Ugh.

So what makes a woman sexy? I know confidence, intelligence, but what else???

and btw, not answering that text.


----------



## pidge70

I've had plans with friends before and fell asleep waiting on them. People fall asleep because they are tired. I don't think he meant to slight you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Browncoat

Great question OP, aside from intelligence, confidence and beauty there is more to sexiness. I've been trying to come up with an answer... it's something I recognize when I see it.

Overall though I'll answer that it's different for each man. It's like art, some like french impressionistic paintings, others sculpture, etc. For me what can be very sexy are eyes and eye contact, also a really delicate but passionate kiss.

I'm going to have to think some more though on this.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

working_together said:


> and btw, not answering that text.


good for you.

personality and a good attitude are first in line for me.
if she is beautiful too, then thats a bonus.


----------



## Dollystanford

I tend to find that a push up bra, tight pencil skirt, stockings and high heels mean that you could have a face like the back of a bus and they wouldn't care

JOKE before I get jumped on (well, mostly)


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> She must also _really_ like nutzzz.


thats a given.


----------



## Lon

working_together said:


> So I get a text at 9:00am this morning "sorry, fell asleep watching tv". Are you serious????


I have a feeling you are looking too much into his text (and also not enough at the same time). Maybe what he meant is not "sorry, blah blah blah" but rather "damn I can't believe I was so stupid to think you weren't going to call me back, assumed you were rejecting me, and decided to just go to sleep alone, and then missed your message cause I was a sleeping idiot"

That quite often is what men mean when they say "sorry". The "are you serious???" part (as defined with the three question) probably means that "F'k yeah I am down with that" so don't be hard on yourself WT. If you still like him message him again if you want to resume where he left off.


----------



## Browncoat

I think a lot of what's sexy about a woman is what's going through the guy's mind (as they say: beauty is in the eye of the beholder).

Clothing can be sexy, but a woman can be wearing completely ordinary clothing and be sexy.

Jewelry can be sexy, but my wife rarely wears any and I find her sexy.

Perfume can be sexy, but isn't required.

Sexiness can be just in a look or in the way she moves (even if just for a moment and it wasn't intentionally sexy).

I think for the most part sexiness for a man comes from wanting something and not quite getting it (teasing in all it's forms). Whether it's something you want to see but can't yet (lingerie is built around this), some part of her you want to touch but can't just now (even if it's just that you want to kiss her lips but can't atm), something you want to do with her but just can't yet, etc...


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

Browncoat said:


> I think a lot of what's sexy about a woman is what's going through the guy's mind (as they say: beauty is in the eye of the beholder).
> 
> Clothing can be sexy, but a woman can be wearing completely ordinary clothing and be sexy.
> 
> Jewelry can be sexy, but my wife rarely wears any and I find her sexy.
> 
> Perfume can be sexy, but isn't required.
> 
> Sexiness can be just in a look or in the way she moves (even if just for a moment and it wasn't intentionally sexy).
> 
> I think for the most part sexiness for a man comes from wanting something and not quite getting it (teasing in all it's forms). Whether it's something you want to see but can't yet (lingerie is built around this), some part of her you want to touch but can't just now (even if it's just that you want to kiss her lips but can't atm), something you want to do with her but just can't yet, etc...


good post


----------



## Batman64

Just a thought here, phones can be used to actually call a person and hear their voice. Texts will let sleepers sleep.


----------



## Batman64

As for answering the questions, a million things about a woman can be sexy but nothing is sexier than confidence.


----------



## working_together

Batman64 said:


> Just a thought here, phones can be used to actually call a person and hear their voice. Texts will let sleepers sleep.


lol, I`m not one for the phones, not really loving the texting either. Calling would have looked desperate....IDK


----------



## Jeff/BC

working_together said:


> So what makes a woman sexy? I know confidence, intelligence, but what else???


When I've seen this come up before, the general answer is "her mind"... even on kinky forums. I don't care what you dress a woman in, if her mind is in coldly calculating mode then she's not sexy. On the other hand, put a woman who is dripping with desire for me in a burlap sack and she'll be rocking my world.



> and btw, not answering that text.


You have made much of very little... reading a TON of stuff into the text rather than either believing the text as written or else asking for clarification. That pattern will serve you poorly in relationships. I would've gotten together and asked about it. If your feelings were still hurt, I'd bring that up too.


----------



## working_together

So hours later, I answered the text with a ok, nothing more. And that was about 4 hours ago, and no response. I think this guy is playing head games with me. I said ok to a text one time a few weeks ago when he said he was going away for the weekend, what did he want me to say...boohoo, I`ll miss you...don`t think so.

So back to my sexy question..

I`ve been called `cute` my whole life, I hated it. I don`t like it when someone says `your freckles are cute`, or when you speak french, youre so cute`. I guess at 44 I`m tired of being `cute`, and that`s part of the reason I asked the question.


----------



## Lon

working_together said:


> So hours later, I answered the text with a ok, nothing more. And that was about 4 hours ago, and no response. *I think this guy is playing head games with me*. I said ok to a text one time a few weeks ago when he said he was going away for the weekend, what did he want me to say...boohoo, I`ll miss you...don`t think so.
> 
> So back to my sexy question..
> 
> I`ve been called `cute` my whole life, I hated it. I don`t like it when someone says `your freckles are cute`, or when you speak french, youre so cute`. I guess at 44 I`m tired of being `cute`, and that`s part of the reason I asked the question.


Uh, I think you are the one that made this a head game, atleast until you talk to him face to face and find out exactly what he wants.

Also, I love cute... cute can be sexy, doesn't always have to be sexy. I get called cute too, would rather be called "handsome" or "hunky" or whatever, but I definitely don't take "cute" to be an insult.


----------



## that_girl

11:30 is late in my world. I would have fallen asleep too.


----------



## that_girl

I understand about the cute thing though.

Hubs was the first person to say I was hot. 1st date...texting after date..."BTW, Yur Fvckin HOT!"

Yea. I was sold.


----------



## working_together

Lon said:


> Uh, I think you are the one that made this a head game, atleast until you talk to him face to face and find out exactly what he wants.
> 
> Also, I love cute... cute can be sexy, doesn't always have to be sexy. I get called cute too, would rather be called "handsome" or "hunky" or whatever, but I definitely don't take "cute" to be an insult.


You think I`m making this a head game, wow, I didn`t see it that way. I don`t even know what to say to him, I guess i`m trying to come across as aloof, and maybe he thinks I`m being b*tchy. He told me that he likes the fact that I don`t call him, that it`s very casual, no stalking, then he gets too stand offish.

blahhhhhhhhhhhh

I don`t think cute is offensive, but reminds me that i still look like a kids...ya know.


----------



## working_together

that_girl said:


> 11:30 is late in my world. I would have fallen asleep too.


I understand that now....I think but you would think that when I texted with a ok after he apologized, he would have responded with something like `how about we chill tonight`.

Maybe men are not as simple as I thought, or maybe it`s me....I`m too complicated.:rofl:


----------



## Dollystanford

didn't you say he was a friend? why not just ask him outright - back when I was single and the internet and phones barely existed people had to talk to each other to find out what they wanted

you might both be missing out on really hot sex cos you're trying to communicate via txt message!


----------



## that_girl

Yea, if he is a friend, I'd have texted him, "Wtf, yo! You owe me dinner now, beyotch." But that's just how I am with my friends. :lol:


----------



## Beowulf

that_girl said:


> I understand about the cute thing though.
> 
> Hubs was the first person to say I was hot. 1st date...texting after date..."BTW, Yur Fvckin HOT!"
> 
> Yea. I was sold.


Sometimes I call Morrigan cute and sometimes I call her hot. Sometimes I call her both.

I think a woman's laugh is sexy. I just get so happy when Morrigan laughs.

Working, the dating world is not like it used to be. If you want a guy you go get the guy. At least so I've been told. lol


----------



## heamicdan

working_together said:


> lol, I`m not one for the phones, not really loving the texting either. Calling would have looked desperate....IDK


no! calling is not desperate. it might make him think."oh,****,maybe she does like me."
as for what makes a woman sexy?-- a really nice attitude and a killer smile to go with it and as long as she looks healthy(as in she does not do a bunch of drugs or drink non stop type healthy)---then she will be sexy to a guy who likes women for what they are and not just to get laid.


----------



## Browncoat

Don't worry about being cute Working. Cute can be very hot/sexy!

In the end just be confident, know you're totally worth it, and don't be afraid to make the first move.

This guy though sounds like he's either been listening to friends giving him too many dating "rules" to follow, or he's just not that into you (in which case his loss).

I know I'm a guy, but in college for a year I did what I call one-and-done dates. I'd ask a gal out I barely new for one date. No sex, and only a kiss good night if I liked her. My goal was to see if there was any chemistry between us, if I liked her as a person and vice versa. If either or both of us didn't like the other no biggie just move on.

Though you being the woman I'd make sure he makes the 2nd move if you make the first (he needs to show he's got some guts and is into you).


----------



## Lon

working_together said:


> You think I`m making this a head game, wow, I didn`t see it that way. I don`t even know what to say to him, I guess i`m trying to come across as aloof, and maybe he thinks I`m being b*tchy. He told me that he likes the fact that I don`t call him, that it`s very casual, no stalking, then he gets too stand offish.
> 
> blahhhhhhhhhhhh


This comment proves my point. Maybe he is playing the whole text message head game, maybe not... but you sure are, you said you are trying to come across as aloof, then you are interpreting his silence as thinking you are something else, why wouldn't he if you are being too cold to him? But if you are right and he is playing games, then he is also trying to play aloof, and the result is you will never go on a date with him.


----------



## working_together

Wow, still no word from sleepy head...i'm not obsessing, ok maybe a bit..lol this dating business sucks the bag.

I'm pretty sure he wants me to do the chasing, and he cant deal with the way i am.


----------



## working_together

that_girl said:


> Yea, if he is a friend, I'd have texted him, "Wtf, yo! You owe me dinner now, beyotch." But that's just how I am with my friends. :lol:


Sounds good except we're not that buddy buddy, i haven't had male friends in sooo long....i'm out to lunch in this area.


----------



## Dollystanford

you could always just appear at his door in a long coat with nothing underneath


----------



## Lon

Dollystanford said:


> you could always just appear at his door in a long coat with nothing underneath


Or I think someone else on here (that_girl?) showed up with only a bath towel.

HOT!! (and no mistaking the intent, unless you are carrying a hamper full of dirty laundry too in which case he probably thinks you just want to use his appliances)


----------



## chaos

So he's a fvcking jerk because he failed to read your mind that you had the hots for him, and whose fault is that? You've gotten used to having men pursue you, like the OM did when you were married, and leting you know that they were attracted to you. Now the tables are turned, and what do you about it? Sulk and let your wounded ego get the best of you. Are you going to woman-up and let him know explicitly (at least once) that you want to fvck his brains out?


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

chaos said:


> You've gotten used to having men pursue you, like the OM did when you were married, and leting you know that they were attracted to you.


this sounds a bit harsh and uncalled for really.


----------



## working_together

chaos said:


> So he's a fvcking jerk because he failed to read your mind that you had the hots for him, and whose fault is that? You've gotten used to having men pursue you, like the OM did when you were married, and leting you know that they were attracted to you. Now the tables are turned, and what do you about it? Sulk and let your wounded ego get the best of you. Are you going to woman-up and let him know explicitly (at least once) that you want to fvck his brains out?



I'm not the type to pursue like that, call me kind of traditional, or IDK, a loser maybe lol. You probably have a good point, I am used to the one being pursued, and it screws with my head that he's so blah about me, yet when we're together he'll say things like "I'm crazy about you", I don't say them back, because hey, I just don't feel the same, I like him but not much more than that. I could never fall for someone like him, and he reminds me a bit of my ex...grrrr.


----------



## working_together

Had a few more text exchanges and, yeah, I'm pretty much done with this guy.

Oh well, c'est la vie.


----------



## chaos

Yeah, c'est la vie, a b!tch. On to the next jerk


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

chaos said:


> Yeah, c'est la vie, a b!tch. On to the next jerk


LOL

hopefully the next one is not a jerk to you working_together.


----------



## chaos

But seriously w_t, if a man perceives that a woman is not too enthusiastic about being with him, he'll just dump the woman. Is he being a jerk because he cut his losses?


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

chaos said:


> But seriously w_t, if a man perceives that a woman is not too enthusiastic about being with him, he'll just dump the woman. Is he being a jerk because he cut his losses?


no, i think more so in the way its done


----------



## Complexity

Demure women

I love it when she plays all shy and offended but in reality she's really turned on inside. Drives me crazy.


----------



## chaos

Of course, I should have figured this out in the first place. *You are an attention junkie*. It's your catnip.


----------



## golfergirl

chaos said:


> Of course, I should have figured this out in the first place. *You are an attention junkie*. It's your catnip.


Been dumped a lot? She's not biting - give it up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chaos

I bear no malice towards her and while my comments have some "reality bites" to them, they should also be taken tongue in cheek. Believe it or not, I do wish her success.


----------



## strugglinghusband

Or here's a nutty idea, ASK HIM! talk to him...this is new to you, so of course your head is going to spin it all different ways....You cant read his mind, and he cant read yours.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

strugglinghusband said:


> Or here's a nutty idea, ASK HIM! talk to him...this is new to you, so of course your head is going to spin it all different ways....You cant read his mind, and he cant read yours.


then try telling her so instead of throwing stones, is that so hard?


----------



## strugglinghusband

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> then try telling her so instead of throwing stones, is that so hard?


Whoa, back up, no stone throwing going on here.....

The nutty comment was meant to be funny/witty/humorous whatever.....
I have followed W/T threads from day 1 and have commentd on her posts and have PMed her ...I get a kick out of her sense of humor on her posts and her sometimes funny replies to other poster...That was my intent.

Maybe I should have put a smile or laughing face with my reply to her..


----------



## joshbjoshb

In response to the original question, what makes a women sexy - I will tell you what DOES NOT:

A women that keeps on reading into your thoughts, action and worse yet things you DIDN'T DO in order to find clues for her insecurities.

Sorry, but women sometimes (or always???) tend to find meaning and all type of meaningless things.

He said he was tired? Assume he was. Unless he is telling it to you 2 nights in a row.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby

Confidence and a woman with a high sex drive!

My husband loves my long hair too!


----------



## chaos

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> then try telling her so instead of throwing stones, is that so hard?


She has thicker skin than you, or others, give her credit for. My kind of girl.


----------



## Browncoat

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> Confidence and a woman with a high sex drive!
> 
> My husband loves my long hair too!


I don't know what it is, but for me... hair can really do a world of good to make a woman sexy. I like long hair like your husband.

What's more the opposite can happen (again all my opinion). I saw (semi) recent pictures of Emma Watson and Anne Hathaway I couldn't help but think to myself they kind of made themselves look kind of ugly in my eyes. I know they are both still attractive, but honestly I can hardly see it now because of their hair.


----------



## Browncoat

*Dean* said:


> Every woman has the ability to be Sexy.
> 
> Some don't believe it or don't try.


Yep 100% agree, although every woman may not be attractive to all men.

Sometimes there are things that only certain men will ever find attractive.

Sometimes beauty is cultural:



















This is kind of hideous to me, but clearly it must work for the men there (because it's not a comfort thing).


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby

Browncoat said:


> I don't know what it is, but for me... hair can really do a world of good to make a woman sexy. I like long hair like your husband.]


I've always kept my hair looking its best. I buy expensive hair products to keep it as healthy/soft as possible since I need to have it foiled at the salon with blond highlights. It's too bad I'm greying early. 

When I married my husband my hair was the "soccer mom" look. Short in back with longer bangs. Since then I've grown it out and it's halfway down my back. I will not grow it down to my butt though. I like the length it is at now. My husband loves my hair now as well, he comments all the time how much he likes it long. I love having it highlighted at the salon, it always feels good to have a fresh color and cut.


----------



## Browncoat

Grey hair is sexy too, I love how it's peppering my wife's head.


----------



## Halien

Confidence is huge, but it can be expressed in so many different ways.

Some of the guys responded negatively when you questioned the motives of the guy in not responding. But to me, this can show what confidence really means when you are talking about it being sexy. Others are talking about bold confidence. Never questioning yourself. But what about being confident in yourself enough to be completely honest? Its hard to describe, but when a woman is at peace with who she is, she is not afraid to reveal that there are areas where she just doesn't have all the answers. Maybe she uses humor, like "look at me, I'm such a clutz sometimes!!" Other times, she's confident enough to show her tender side, her compassionate side. The bold side of confidence comes naturally, too.

There is just something incredibly attractive about someone who just naturally draws people to her because she is real. There's nothing fake about her - no hidden agendas. You'll call her cute at times because even her smallest traits are unguarded and natural.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

strugglinghusband said:


> Whoa, back up, no stone throwing going on here.....
> 
> The nutty comment was meant to be funny/witty/humorous whatever.....
> I have followed W/T threads from day 1 and have commentd on her posts and have PMed her ...I get a kick out of her sense of humor on her posts and her sometimes funny replies to other poster...That was my intent.
> 
> Maybe I should have put a smile or laughing face with my reply to her..





> chaos
> Re: What makes a woman sexy?
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by 2nd_t!me iz_best
> then try telling her so instead of throwing stones, is that so hard?
> She has thicker skin than you, or others, give her credit for. My kind of girl.


ok then, my mistake, i just didnt care for this part...


> You've gotten used to having men pursue you, like the OM did when you were married


maybe i just took this part the wrong way.
my apologies if so.


----------



## chaos

chaos said:


> You've gotten used to having men pursue you, like the OM did when you were married


She referred to the new guy as a jerk because he reminded her of her ex - i.e. no attention. I used the OM simply as an example for it could have been a boyfriend from her past as well. She is attracted to attentive men who show interest in her. My comments may have been crass but I assure you that I had no malice towards her when I made them.


----------



## working_together

Ok i don't want this thread to be all about me...even if i am a leo...

I'm confident in many areas, but with men not so much. I'm not comfortable with how this guy treats me, it's just the way he goes about things.

Enough of that......just going to enjoy staying single. 

In terms of my original question.....

Do men like or think a woman that can be b*tchy is sexy, i ask because i once had a friend who the men loved, she was very attractive, but she could be so mean too. She treated her hubby like dirt, yet he was on his knees begging for her forgiveness all the tme, and he was no wimp. One time knowing i was a brke student, she flips open her wallet and shos me a wad of bills, and says "look at all the money i made this week housecleaning". I thought you mean b*tch.

So do men like *****es?? I guess it's the equivelant of the "bad boy".


----------



## working_together

chaos said:


> She referred to the new guy as a jerk because he reminded her of her ex - i.e. no attention. I used the OM simply as an example for it could have been a boyfriend from her past as well. She is attracted to attentive men who show interest in her. My comments may have been crass but I assure you that I had no malice towards her when I made them.


He reminded me of my ex because there is something controling about him. For instance he'll ask "when can i see u". So, i respond with "meet me for a drink later tonight" he then says he cant, then why not just ask for a particular night when you know you're free.....it feels like a game....do u get whati'msaying?

And my ex was a jerk in many ways, but he always gave me a lot of attention. Sometimes it was smothering , so i'm having troublefiguring out what normal is...


----------



## chaos

So I humbly stand corrected, it is not the attention. Was it the pursuit then?


----------



## working_together

chaos said:


> So I humbly stand corrected, it is not the attention. Was it the pursuit then?


Yeah, at first he was in high pursuit, then when he had my interest (kissed him, fooled around a bit) he started this weird game....all over a few weeks. So i guess a girl can't even kiss a guy after like five dates, i thought it was ok.


----------



## Halien

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> If being a klutz makes a woman sexy, I'm the hottest woman alive.


It's hard to bring up a personal experience, because I'm afraid that people might think I still carry a torch for a previous girlfriend, but her confidence was very appealing, and unique.

What I meant is the kind of woman who is so confident in who she is as an interesting person, that she has no need to put on airs. In an instant, she can make the discussion about you, because her own self-worth was just taken for granted. Sometimes it takes self-deprecating humor, other times mystery. Does that make any sense?

My girlfriend in high school, and early college, was like this. She was a little older. The way she could intantly turn even an insignificant comment into a meaningful discussion took a mixture of confidence and intelligence. I broke up with her because I felt like I needed to put my past behind, and I had known her since I was five. She became a host on a popular local TV news talk show format. Started getting Christmas cards recently, so I guess she doesn't have hard feelings, or is just happy for avoiding me.


----------



## Complexity

working_together said:


> He reminded me of my ex because there is something controling about him. For instance he'll ask "when can i see u". So, i respond with "meet me for a drink later tonight" he then says he cant, then why not just ask for a particular night when you know you're free.....it feels like a game....do u get whati'msaying?
> 
> And my ex was a jerk in many ways, but he always gave me a lot of attention. Sometimes it was smothering , so i'm having troublefiguring out what normal is...


Erm are you sure he's a guy? because it's normally chicks who play these head games, I think he's playing the ol' hard to get game..


----------



## chaos

working_together said:


> Yeah, at first he was in high pursuit, then when he had my interest (kissed him, fooled around a bit) he started this weird game....all over a few weeks. So i guess a girl can't even kiss a guy after like five dates, i thought it was ok.


So you did show him that you were interested in being with him in a more intimate fashion. He could have gotten scared but he still could have talked it out with you before starting to play these little games. His loss will be some other guy's win.


----------



## unbelievable

I don't know what makes women sexy. I'm just happy they are.


----------



## that_girl

My husband doesn't think betches are sexy. I know this because I was a betch and he left. 

I had to tone it down and figure out why I was the way I was, especially with him.

I am outspoken and I don't take crap, but i'm not longer a betch about it.


----------



## working_together

that_girl said:


> My husband doesn't think betches are sexy. I know this because I was a betch and he left.
> 
> I had to tone it down and figure out why I was the way I was, especially with him.
> 
> I am outspoken and I don't take crap, but i'm not longer a betch about it.


I don't think you're out spoken at all.....

kidding of course

Sometimes I can be *****y, but it's usually that time of the month, people usually stay away from me, even my oldest son runs like hell.


----------



## allisterfiend

*Brains!!!!* To me, nothing is sexier than the sexy librarian!!!

But if she can back the look up with intelligence. . . its all over for me.

(I wonder if thats why my wife started wearing her hair up alot lately?)


----------



## that_girl

Last night, I was exhausted from god knows what. I've been more active in my days, trying to build stamina. My hair was up, my face was without makeup, I was in yoga pants and a sweatshirt...and I have a HUGE zit on my face (thanks to hormones from my one ovary surging) and Hubs turned to me and said:

You are so godam sexy. You know that?

0_o

:rofl: I just snuggled into him and said he wasn't so bad either. Then I fell asleep. :rofl: But I woke up a bit later to have some fun  

I really do think beauty is in the eye of the beholder.

In your case, working, it's not sexiness so much as being alluring. Dating and all of that reallly sucks because it's so hard to find that line between aloofness and obsession. lol. You may really like someone and you don't want to come on too strong, etc. However, if a man wants ya, he'll come get ya. If they don't, they don't....but don't take it personally. It's just good to have them weed themselves out! Less work for you.


----------



## Lon

that_girl said:


> ...Hubs turned to me and said:
> You are so godam sexy. You know that?
> 
> ...I really do think beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


No it was the yoga pants.


----------



## RandomDude

It's the way you move
Posture + How you walk makes a huge difference
Especially if you have long legs


----------



## arbitrator

*Personality, Intelligence, Confidence, Empathy*... pretty much in that order!


----------



## heartsbeating

And sometimes it's the kind of man... that makes a woman sexy.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

heartsbeating said:


> And sometimes it's the kind of man... that makes a woman sexy.


My husband makes me feel like this >>>> 










Therefore....I am sexy because ... I know what I want, How I want it, always a plan to how I am going to get it ... and when I get my hands on it, I know exactly what I am going to do with it ... and it's always a cowgirl of a good time ... leaves my cowboy smiling from ear to ear >>>


----------



## heartsbeating

^ yehaw!!


----------



## SimplyAmorous

heartsbeating said:


> ^ yehaw!!


Makes me think of the 80's one hit wonder... Boy's Don't Cry - I Wanna Be A Cowboy - YouTube

I was tempted to put a different rendition of this on here, but it was a bit visual - didn't want to get in any trouble !


----------



## working_together

that_girl said:


> Last night, I was exhausted from god knows what. I've been more active in my days, trying to build stamina. My hair was up, my face was without makeup, I was in yoga pants and a sweatshirt...and I have a HUGE zit on my face (thanks to hormones from my one ovary surging) and Hubs turned to me and said:
> 
> You are so godam sexy. You know that?
> 
> 0_o
> 
> :rofl: I just snuggled into him and said he wasn't so bad either. Then I fell asleep. :rofl: But I woke up a bit later to have some fun
> 
> I really do think beauty is in the eye of the beholder.
> 
> In your case, working, it's not sexiness so much as being alluring. Dating and all of that reallly sucks because it's so hard to find that line between aloofness and obsession. lol. You may really like someone and you don't want to come on too strong, etc. However, if a man wants ya, he'll come get ya. If they don't, they don't....but don't take it personally. It's just good to have them weed themselves out! Less work for you.


I think it's great that your hubby finds you sexy with your hair up etc. even with the zit lol...my stbxh wouldn't agree with that look, sexy for him, was the whole done up to the nines look.

It is difficult the whole not chasing someone, letting them do the work, but showing some interest. I have no experience in this area really.

And my little jerk of a friend is still around bothering me, wanting to get together, I told him "take me to dinner then"...I made a stupid mistake with him that I cannot share here.


----------



## working_together

heartsbeating said:


> And sometimes it's the kind of man... that makes a woman sexy.


I think a man can bring out the sexy in a woman.


----------



## cledus_snow

> I made a stupid mistake with him that I cannot share here.


that could only mean one thing.


----------



## RClawson

working_together said:


> I`ve been called `cute` my whole life, I hated it. I don`t like it when someone says `your freckles are cute`, or when you speak french, youre so cute`. I guess at 44 I`m tired of being `cute`, and that`s part of the reason I asked the question.


Well Working to me 44 & cute is smokin' hot! give me cute over stunning any day of the week!


----------



## working_together

Someone mentioned yoga pants, that_girl I think...

So I was thinking, they seem to be trendy, along with the tights and jeggings....do men think they're sexy, I never wear them, I'm more the jeans girl....just wondering.


----------



## Deejo

What makes a woman sexy?

Being seen with me of course ...


----------



## Lon

working_together said:


> Someone mentioned yoga pants...do men think they're sexy?


HeII ya, this man anyway.


----------



## sandc

Confidence. Doing everything slowly and deliberately. When my wife gets like that I swear I could chisel marble.


----------



## nice777guy

working_together said:


> Someone mentioned yoga pants, that_girl I think...
> 
> So I was thinking, they seem to be trendy, along with the tights and jeggings....do men think they're sexy, I never wear them, I'm more the jeans girl....just wondering.


Call me old fashioned, but a nice fitting pair of jeans never goes out of style!


----------



## working_together

Lon said:


> HeII ya, this man anyway.


Seriously??? why are they sexy???


----------



## Browncoat

working_together said:


> Seriously??? why are they sexy???


They are like tight jeans, only more form fitting, though it helps if the form it's showing is impressive. My wife has a pair.. love love love them.


----------



## Lon

working_together said:


> Seriously??? why are they sexy???


I would think the reason speaks for itself, no? Guys, you all know what I mean right?

I was going to post a self-explanatory pic on here but feel like I would get banned cause its just too sexy. Just do a google image search for "yoga pants".

If it doesn't make obvious sense to you I'll give you a hint: because they make any old @ss look amazing, and they put a nice looking @ss WAY off the chart. ok gotta go now, BRB in five.


----------



## Runs like Dog

A desire to be sexy.


----------



## Machiavelli

Hot body, pretty face, long hair, short skirt, high heels, good gait. If "sexy" is the question, I couldn't care less about her confidence.


----------



## occasionallybaffled

working_together said:


> Do men like or think a woman that can be b*tchy is sexy, i ask because i once had a friend who the men loved, she was very attractive, but she could be so mean too. She treated her hubby like dirt, yet he was on his knees begging for her forgiveness all the tme, and he was no wimp. One time knowing i was a brke student, she flips open her wallet and shos me a wad of bills, and says "look at all the money i made this week housecleaning". I thought you mean b*tch.
> 
> So do men like *****es?? I guess it's the equivelant of the "bad boy".





that_girl said:


> *I had to tone it down* and figure out why I was the way I was, especially with him.
> 
> I am outspoken and I don't take crap, but i'm not longer a betch about it.


A complete B is not attractive, but... having some sass/little attitude every now and then is desirable, IMO. Makes us work a little.


----------



## Love Song

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> She must also _really_ like nutzzz.


I think you have a cucumber and nutt fetish. Do you like them on the side of your books or in front??? 

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## occasionallybaffled

Oh, and another vote for yoga pants. My SO may not think they are as sexy as I do, but she indulges me anyway.


----------



## working_together

Machiavelli said:


> Hot body, pretty face, long hair, short skirt, high heels, good gait. If "sexy" is the question, I couldn't care less about her confidence.


My ex would have completely agreed with this description. The problem was that I wasn't fond of skirts or high heels. Then one day someone made a comment "stop dressing like a university student", and I realized that it was true. So, I'm slowly trying to dress differently.


----------



## AFEH

A hot sexy man? My wife remained sexy from the time I first saw and for the next 40 odd years.


----------



## working_together

Lon said:


> I would think the reason speaks for itself, no? Guys, you all know what I mean right?
> 
> I was going to post a self-explanatory pic on here but feel like I would get banned cause its just too sexy. Just do a google image search for "yoga pants".
> 
> If it doesn't make obvious sense to you I'll give you a hint: because they make any old @ss look amazing, and they put a nice looking @ss WAY off the chart. ok gotta go now, BRB in five.


I know what they are, it's just that all women wear them, thought that it would be tiring on the eyes.


----------



## Jellybeans

working_together said:


> Seriously??? why are they sexy???


Uh...cause they accentuate the body.



Machiavelli said:


> Hot body, pretty face, long hair, short skirt, high heels, *good gait*.


I am also a huge fan of a nice gait on a man.


----------



## Jellybeans

working_together said:


> I know what they are, it's just that all women wear them, thought that it would be tiring on the eyes.


Not all women wear them. And I seriously doubt any man would get tired of seeing women in yoga pants.


----------



## Lon

working_together said:


> I know what they are, it's just that all women wear them, thought that it would be tiring on the eyes.


The day they become tiring to the eyes is the day that men no longer have a purpose on this planet.


----------



## Jellybeans

:rofl:


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

Lon said:


> I would think the reason speaks for itself, no? Guys, you all know what I mean right?
> 
> I was going to post a self-explanatory pic on here but feel like I would get banned cause its just too sexy. Just do a google image search for "yoga pants".
> 
> If it doesn't make obvious sense to you I'll give you a hint: because they make any old @ss look amazing, and they put a nice looking @ss WAY off the chart. ok gotta go now, BRB in five.


and they make the camel toe look AWESOME!!


----------



## working_together

You see that's why I don't like them, I feel like I'm fully exposed to perv's who stare at my hoo hoo.

Then there are those women who are proud to wear them, that really shouldn't.....

yeah, they hug the butt, ok, got it. I guess I see the kids at daughter's school wearing them, and I think they really shouldn't be allowed to.

And....

I LOVE MY JEANS!!!!!


----------



## Browncoat

working_together said:


> Then there are those women who are proud to wear them, that really shouldn't.....


LOL yep. That's the same with every form fitting clothing fad. Remember that spandex craze?

If you ain't got it, don't flaunt it. (sorry about the double negative)

Well fitting jeans though always rock, they'll never go out of fashion.


----------



## Lon

working_together said:


> You see that's why I don't like them, I feel like I'm fully exposed to perv's who stare at my hoo hoo.
> 
> Then there are those women who are proud to wear them, that really shouldn't.....
> 
> yeah, they hug the butt, ok, got it. I guess I see the kids at daughter's school wearing them, and I think they really shouldn't be allowed to.


Well YOU asked what men find sexy and I replied  don't dress sexy then complain for getting too much attention!!


----------



## chillymorn

my co#k in their mouth always looks sexy to me.


----------



## Dollystanford

chillymorn said:


> my co#k in their mouth always looks sexy to me.


I just had a martini/laptop screen interface - thanks for that!


----------



## chillymorn

Dollystanford said:


> I just had a martini/laptop screen interface - thanks for that!


sorry I was just being honest. what guy on here don't think thats sexy?


----------



## Dollystanford

chillymorn said:


> sorry I was just being honest. what guy on here don't think thats sexy?


I'm not disagreeing but they were talking about something called 'yoga pants' for three pages and then.....well I just wasn't expecting it ha ha


----------



## chillymorn

sexy cloths no matter what it is dosn't equal sexy for me its all about attitude.

showing desire is sexy. being a bit*ch equal unsexy.


----------



## working_together

Lon said:


> Well YOU asked what men find sexy and I replied  don't dress sexy then complain for getting too much attention!!


Ok smart ass....I was just pushing for reasons or why's, I don't have any male friends to ask.


----------



## working_together

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> What's a hoo-hoo?
> 
> I've heard of Ho-Ho's and Yoo-Hoo, garden hoes and sloppy joes, but...?
> 
> Just want to make sure if a hoo-hoo is front side or back side.


front....silly name my ex used to use, I prefer Pvssy, but it's a bit crass. lol


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

glasses, skirt and heels.
librarian look. mmm


----------

